# Fly fishing the Keys



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

My brother and I are trying to plan a trip to the Keys next year for a week to do nothing but fly fish. He wants to chase tarpon, and I'd like to chase bones/and or permit (I'd be happy with any of the above, though). Right now we're tossing around the idea of going down around May-Jun, but we haven't come up with a solid plan as to where in the Keys we should go. We've thought about Islamorada or Key Largo. For those of you that have been anywhere in the Keys, where would you recommend from a fishing perspective? We aren't very concerned about night life or anything like that, just the fishing.

Thanks!


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Bahia Honda state park is a great place to get access to the water, are you free-styling it or getting a guide?


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! Mostly going it alone, but may get a guide the first day.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

When I get time later I'll send you a PM. I've been down there a good bit.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Chris V said:


> When I get time later I'll send you a PM. I've been down there a good bit.


That would be fantastic! I appreciate it!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

So we've decided that we're going to focus on tarpon, and I'm going to start working on the reservations pretty soon. Anyone have any suggestions of places to stay? I'm thinking we're going to Islamorada, but open to other suggestions.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

I have a very close friend who is a FF guide in Key West. He's a helluva fisherman and has a great personality. I can get you the information if you want it.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Hey, that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

You taking a boat?


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

saltybum said:


> You taking a boat?


Yep. Options are wide open! Whatcha got?


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

Islamorada has a lot of nice flats and a couple ramps as well. Should find plenty of lodging choices. If you gots money you can find houses to rent right on canals with quick access out to open water.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

saltybum said:


> Islamorada has a lot of nice flats and a couple ramps as well. Should find plenty of lodging choices. If you gots money you can find houses to rent right on canals with quick access out to open water.


Excellent, thanks! My biggest concerns are finding a place to stay where I can keep a boat, and making sure that we go to a part of the keys where we can have the best shot at catching a tarpon. Do you know any hotels/lodges you could recommend?


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't know the waters to recommend anything. A couple years ago I drug my Hewes down first week in June only to have the first tropical of the year form over the keys the next day and RUIN it for us. I had about two hours of sunlight before the clouds and wind and saw one bone on the south side while wading. Then it was done, torrential rains polluted the water bad. But we did rent a house with a dock and kept the boat there while catching mostly a buzz on beers. Of course I heard the week after it was epic, %$#@&*!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Ouch! Thats a bummer! Sounds like my luck!


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

The story of my life "Should been here yesterday, everybody was hooking up!" No, I have had many great days because I just don't quit. Wife says I have zero patience until I pick up a rod, then I have..............................................................a hit!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Alright...trip is booked for the second week in June! Will be in Islamorada. We will fish the first day with guide Andy Putetti, just so we aren't totally lost all week. 

Obviously, we'll be spending some down time at the Lorelei; any other places we should check out when we're not fishing?? 

Anyone been to Florida Keys Outfitters? I was planning to bring all of my tying stuff with me, but grab a bunch of flies there when we get down there and have a chance to talk to someone who knows what patterns are producing.


----------

